# After 3 Years Of Dreaming!!!!



## 2-Far (Feb 14, 2007)

We finally took the plunge and bought our very first 5th wheel. The 2007 Outback 31FQBHS. We picked it up on Saturday Feb 10 and we are awaiting our first trip this weekend. We are newbies, and thanks to forums like this, you all made us feel comfortable with our newbie status!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That's the way to start! A 31FQBHS is taking it straight to the top









Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the club!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on the new Outback Iknow you will have a lot of fun in it.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats. Where from 2-Far?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 2-Far
















to Outbackers! 

and Congratulations on your new 31FQBHS!

Post often, ask lots of questions and most of all, HAVE FUN!
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















That sure is one MONSTER Outback.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATION!!!!

Welcome to the Tribe!!!!


----------



## 2-Far (Feb 14, 2007)

h2oman said:


> Congrats. Where from 2-Far?


We are from a small town in Central California about 45 minutes from Modesto.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2-Far said:


> Congrats. Where from 2-Far?


We are from a small town in Central California about 45 minutes from Modesto.
[/quote]

Hooray! Let's hear it for another CA. Outbacker









You must check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah

We'd love to have you join us


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

2-Far,

Welcome







to Outbackers and congrats on your new Fiver!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com 2-Far!








That's one big beautiful fiver you got yourself. Good luck with your maiden voyage this weekend.
Hope all goes well









You should think about joining us at the Western Region rally!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! We spent about 18 months looking, so you have us beat!


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome and congrats on the new outback!
Scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback....now go enjoy it!!!!

Gary


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice mobile digs you got there! Post often on your experiences. We love to share.
Bob


----------

